# Recipe for Ayer's, Magnetic Oil, Piso's Cure, etc. 1870s-1900s.



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 31, 2017)

Most of you know of the common Magnetic Oil, Ayer's Cherry Pectoral, and Piso's Cure, all produced for many years; but who knows what was in them? For accuracy's sake, I've retained format and such. " = Same As Above (in reference to amount/oil), just as the writer wrote it.

It is not worth trying to post a picture of, as it is so faint, but here is the recipe for a Magnetic Ointment (assuming similarities) I found in a note-book from 1870 (used into the 1900s for recipes though this is on the earlier side of it) :
1 lb Tobacco 
1/2 " Raisins 
1/2 " Lard
Soak Tobacco + Raisins over night, Then stew the juice in the Lard.

Above that was also a liniment recipe:
 Oil of Cedar 2 oz
Snacel oil (I think) "
Spirits of Turpentine 2 "
Harts Horn 2 "
Camphor 1/2 "

Also, Life Drops:
1 Oz Oil Peppermint 
1 " " anice 
1 " " Cloves 
4 Oz alcohol 
2 " Compound Spirits of Lavender 

Dose from ten to thirty drops, for pain in stomach or bowels 

Cure for Dyspepsia: 
3 oz Carbonate of Soda
2 " Substrate (I think) of Bismuth 
1 " Malts Pepsine. Mix. 
Dose 1 Teaspoonful after each meal. 

 Liniment for Rheumatism: 
1 oz Oil of Spike
1 " " wormwood
2 " " cedar
2 " " organum 
3 " " Hartshorn 
1 " " (?rum) Camphor 
2 " " Tincture Arnica
1 gal alcohol 
1 Tablespoon 4 times a day

Cure for Dropsy: 
2 oz Gentian Root
2 " (??euassia) Root
1 " Valarian Root
2 Drachms Cochineal 
Put in 2 gals of water. Boil down to one gal in a brass or iron kettle then strain + add 1 pt Gin. Dose. Half a wine glass 3 times a day before meals. 

Written at a different time as pen turns to pencil:

For Cough or Consumption:
2 Tablespoons Skunk Cabbage Root- grated 
1 " Elecamphore 
1 " Wild Turnip 
Mix with (??pone). 
1 Teaspoonful 3 times a day

Piso's Cure 
Oil of almonds 1 Dram
" ' Anico 1 "
Balsam of Tolu 1 " 
Balsam of Fir 1 "
Alcohol 1 oz

Ayer's Cherry Pectoral:
4 grms acetate of Morphia
2 drams Fine Bloodroot
3 " antimonial wine
3 " Wine of Epiccae(?) (?anna)
3 oz Syrup of Wild Cherry 

For Cough and Bronchitis:
1/2 lb of sarsaparilla Root
1/4 " sassafras
1/2 oz Wintergreen Essence
Boil 4 hours in 2 qrts water in a covered tin vessel, then strain + add 2 lbs sugar, 1/4th pint French Brandy
Dose 1 tablespoonful 1/2 hour before meals. 

They go on. Apparently butter is a major ingredient in curing Piles! LOL. I'd keep typing them out, but the faded inks ad pencil are difficult to read. It may be worth scanning if ever I modernise to a scanner-printer.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh, all were thrown into a box of paper from the 1840s to 1980s for a particular family. Bought at estate sale dirt-cheap. Civil War soldier letters from a deserter writing from Canada to his wife, mortgages and deeds of the 18- and 1900s, marriage certificate from the soldier, an 1860 Family Bible with entire genealogical list, postcards, family history, recipes, old transcription of an 1850s religious letter, bonds from the American Depression, & c. & c. Would have been disposed of had I not been interested in the letters I found while looking at it on their dingy garage floor. 
Amazing what people toss out!!


----------



## botlguy (Sep 1, 2017)

It is amazing what folks toss out and sad also. So much interesting history lost.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 1, 2017)

It's good for those of us who like such things but have limited finances. We can acquire very interesting things for free sometimes.


----------

